# Kennel cough



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like poor Bella has kennel cough, never heard a cough like it  I came on the forum after having a bad night with her and used the search engine for coughing and after watching the YouTube clip on kennel cough it's definately the same thing.

I phoned the vet and they confirmed it, we just have to let her ride it out as they don't treat it. 

The poor girl sounds awful :-\


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope Bella gets better soon!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Angie few will help you with this

and this We will reduce it very fast and you will win back your mate

no side impacts and adding in the gut.

When these come almost all bugs up the pre and pro Biotics complex they matter more then most Western crappers which reduce core immunity not add and protect the core

and yes were talking about Lungs its all in the mix to fix 

I would also add some D 3 for 2 weeks into the mix as well as Ester C lower dose 500 mgs fine and a low dose of zinc make sure its Ester C regular Vitamin 

C is junk

then find spray (Collidial silver maybe a spell check on this) ;D

Hold his or her mouth open 3 light sprays 2 or 3 times in a 24 hour cycle

www.Sovereign Silver.com

use for only 2 weeks max

the cough will be reduced and gone sooner then later

anything you read with any side effects with silver or a Guy Tool turning pink or blue :

He drank gallons of it daily :

Boost the core immunity

fight back and makes sure there getting daily Omega 3 oils daily as well 

Make sure  mucho Hydration as well


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks so much Rudy, will look for the zinc and vitamins online once I've sorted the kids out for bed.

I feel a bit better now I no what it is as we thought she had something stuck in her throat but she was coughing phlegm foam stuff in the night so I knew it was more than something stuck. 

She is fine in herself, been sleeping alot today. I can't think where she could have picked it up, we went to a country fair about a week and a half ago and that is really the only place she could have caught it. We saw lots of Vizslas, smooth and wire hair, it was pretty awesome I have to say.

Thanks again for the advice


----------

